# Yoghurt Dispenser



## jaimie rodd (Jul 4, 2016)

I'm looking for something that I don't know if it exists or not...

Most of my products are based around coconut yoghurt and it goes runny really quickly (after say 15-20 mins) on the bench.

Ideally I'd love to find something that I can put on the bench, fill with the coconut yoghurt that will keep it at refrigerated temperature and dispense it as needed.

Someone has advised to use a granita machine turned down to chill and not freeze but I was wondering if there's anything out there that may work better than this?


----------

